# Twins born at 35+4, NG tube to help feed.



## GWB34

Hello everyone! We had our lovely twins Friday and my wife had C section at 35+4. Babies as of Sunday night are doing good besides wearing out after bottle feeding which is making them too tired for the next feeding. They are getting 30ml every feeding, sometimes its all with bottle and sometimes it's half bottle/tube and other times when they are really pooped it's tube only. My wife will be released tomorrow but babies must stay and it has us freaking out to have to leave them. These are our first babies and we just are wondering if anyone can give us an idea of what kind of time frame should we expect? The babies are sucking good when they have the energy to feed and seem to be doing great other than getting tired quickly. Nurses here just say day to day but it's driving us crazy not having some kind of time frame to even consider, what are your experiences with similar conditions?


----------



## GWB34

our little angels!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## GWB34

Lily and Lucas
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## SucreK

Congratulations! I had my twins at 33+4. My healthy twin came home in 16 days. I hope this helps! It sounds like they're on their way. :)


----------



## misspriss

My first was a singlton, born at 33+5, 3lb 15oz. It's more based on weight and ability to feed than age at birth. He was in the NICU 18 days. They generally must take all feeds by mouth for 24-72 hrs, depending on the hospital and policy. They also must be able to maintain their body heat, which for my son was somewhere around 4lb 3oz (or was it 5oz?) 

He went home at 4lb 10 oz.


----------



## GWB34

misspriss said:


> My first was a singlton, born at 33+5, 3lb 15oz. It's more based on weight and ability to feed than age at birth. He was in the NICU 18 days. They generally must take all feeds by mouth for 24-72 hrs, depending on the hospital and policy. They also must be able to maintain their body heat, which for my son was somewhere around 4lb 3oz (or was it 5oz?)
> 
> He went home at 4lb 10 oz.

Baby boy was born at 4.13 and girl was 5.6, they are both keeping their temp on their own. Only thing we are waiting for is food intake to go up to 45ml per feeding and right now they are at 25ml. Right now they are doing bottle or nipple every third feeding so it's tube, tube and then bottle/nipple.


----------



## Twinmum87

I doubt it will be long if they are taking a fair bit in bottle. I had my twins at 34+1 weeks. They came home at 15 days old. Fully NGT to start. Girl started to feed at 3 days and was fully demand fed at 9 days old. My boy point blank refused to even open his mouth to try to feed and never even woke to cry for a feed for himself until 10 days old but he went straight from nothing to fully demand fed. I was told back then they want babies fully demad feeding for 48 hours to go home.


----------



## sethsmummy

congratulations, what beautiful little babies <3

I think they always say aim for their due date and anything before then is a bonus :) Hopefully it wont be long before they are both fully bottle feeding and you get them home. xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congratulations! My ds was born at 35+1 weighing 5lb 2. He just needed to establish feeding and we were in for 11 days. It is frustrating not knowing how long it will take but they will get there soon.


----------

